# Cruise Ship Passenger Lights His Underwear on Fire



## DeepSeaDiver (Jun 5, 2016)

The 50-year-old man was behaving badly and drunk onboard the cruise ship named Cinderella which is operated by Viking Line. He was detained by crew members and put into the ship’s jail to sober up but that wasn’t the end of it. (Applause)

https://www.cruisehive.com/cruise-ship-passenger-lights-his-underwear-on-fire/25675


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

How serious would depend on whether he was wearing the garments at the time. 
The flaming a*hole springs to mind.(Smoke)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Indeed, A curry before his incarceration and there might well have been a flashover.


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

The price of booze in Scandinavia drives the Scandahooligans bananas when they get a chance to have a decent swallow! Sounds like blowback was an issue for those eficionados of fart lighting!(==D)(Jester)

There was a Scottish lad at college with us in the 70's who turned fart lighting into an art form. His control was amazing! It was a real piece of stagecraft, he would have one guy on standby with the light switch, one guy with water, one guy with burneeze, and someone would play dramatic music. He swore by Guinness and bananas as the best fuel. It was a regular event for any new cadets or anyone who didn't believe he could do it. I never witnessed an incident!


----------

